# Aldi anti wrinkle cream



## SarahMc (2 Mar 2008)

Has anyone managed to get some of the latest miracle cream and have any feedback?


----------



## SarahMc (3 Mar 2008)

How sad is it to answer your own post...

For anyone who is interested (no-one by the looks of it).  Aldi seems to have sorted supply, and there were trays of both the night and day cream in my local Aldi today.  I figured for 2.99 I'd try it, even without the feedback from AAMers.

I'll let you know if I look like Angela Jolie tomorrow!


----------



## ClubMan (3 Mar 2008)

SarahMc said:


> I'll let you know if I look like Angela Jolie tomorrow!


Why? Who is she?


----------



## mathepac (4 Mar 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Why? Who is she?


He used to be Angelo Jolie until he discovered the anti-wrinkle cream, now she works in ALDI.


----------



## ClubMan (4 Mar 2008)

I thought it might be _Dom Joly's _sister or something.


----------



## Jock04 (4 Mar 2008)

mathepac said:


> He used to be Angelo Jolie until he discovered the anti-wrinkle cream, now she works in ALDI.


 


ClubMan said:


> I thought it might be _Dom Joly's _sister or something.


 

Ah........a Trigger Happy TV indeed.


----------



## runner (4 Mar 2008)

Is the cream called 'Angelo's Ashes' by any chance?


----------



## wishbone (7 Mar 2008)

SarahMc said:


> For anyone who is interested (no-one by the looks of it).
> I'll let you know if I look like Angela Jolie tomorrow!


 
So is it any good?? I use Olive Oil on my face (extra virgin ) at night, does the biz.  I only look 10.


----------



## BillK (7 Mar 2008)

That's great Wishbone, always provided that you're not 8!


----------



## mathepac (7 Mar 2008)

wishbone said:


> So is it any good?? I use Olive Oil on my face (extra virgin ) at night...


Are you suitably chaste now?


----------



## mercman (7 Mar 2008)

Looks like it had a serious effect on Sarah. Since her original Post she has dissapeared !!


----------



## BillK (8 Mar 2008)

Never mind chaste, is wishbone now chased?


----------



## Gypsy girl (9 Mar 2008)

I didn't get to apply the cream as I was immediately put off by the overpowering smell of it! However, if it works....


----------



## SarahMc (10 Mar 2008)

mercman said:


> Looks like it had a serious effect on Sarah. Since her original Post she has dissapeared !!


 
Hmmm Askaboutmoney or Brad?

You're right gypsygirl, the smell is not pleasant, but it seems to work as good as any other I have tried, perhaps a bit better.  It has Q10, SPF and the other stuff you normally spend big bucks for.


----------



## mathepac (10 Mar 2008)

SarahMc said:


> Hmmm Askaboutmoney or Brad?
> 
> You're right gypsygirl, the smell is not pleasant, but it seems to work as good as any other I have tried, perhaps a bit better.  It has Q10, SPF and the other stuff you normally spend big bucks for.


So you look lovely but smell awful; is Brad happy?


----------



## Diziet (10 Mar 2008)

At this stage,  I think this thread belongs in Shooting the Breeze! No wonder the original poster did not come back.


----------



## mathepac (10 Mar 2008)

SarahMc said:


> Hmmm Askaboutmoney or Brad?
> 
> You're right gypsygirl, the smell is not pleasant, but it seems to work as good as any other I have tried, perhaps a bit better. It has Q10, SPF and the other stuff you normally spend big bucks for.



Oh yes she did!


----------



## runner (10 Mar 2008)

Perhaps she's using the vanishing cream



Diziet said:


> At this stage,  I think this thread belongs in Shooting the Breeze! No wonder the original poster did not come back.


----------

